# Which Supplements work to ease anxiety before Presentation?



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello

How are you all??

I've got a presentation next week (Monday) and looking for something well decrease the anxiety, the heart beat, shaky voice and the other symptoms 

what are some herbals at gnc that work or any other place?

I know you can help me

and let me just say thank you


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

You want to boost GABA. There are a lot of supplements that can boost GABA, but the one I recommend is called PharmaGABA. You can also combine it with some Taurine which enhances GABA function and decreases norepinephrine throughput, but only if PharmaGABA is not enough.


----------



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

robertz thanks for the reply

but can you tell me what's GABA?


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

ayyak said:


> robertz thanks for the reply
> 
> but can you tell me what's GABA?


GABA is the main inhibitory neurotransmitter in the brain. PharmaGABA is a form of GABA which crosses the blood brain barrier.


----------



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^

hey

thanks but i found out that it doesn't work


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

As far as non-RX things to try, phenibut has worked the best for me.


----------



## ShyRon (Dec 3, 2009)

My advice for you is to just do it without supplements. It's still the hardest thing for me but I do it anyway. I shake & tremble, but the more I do it the more I improve. Face your fears!!!


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

There is nothing in the form of a supplement that will have any immediate effect or in fact any tangible effect on your social anxiety. I wish there was. Other than medication such as valium, everything else takes some time to kick in.


----------



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

there is a problem 

I always try to expose my self to situates but still after going through them I still get panic


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

Natural meds are working for me, I usually can't go into shopping centres without freezing up, now just I pop 1x 500mg L-Tryptophan an hour before I go out and nothing seems to phase me anymore


----------



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^

I love u 

I will try the one u r using and see what happen


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Try and do without, imo. I find that drinking two cups of really cold water right before is really good for calming down sweatiness. Just relax and do what you've got to do.


----------



## Normal With SA (Mar 8, 2006)

To be honest, just do a few shots of liquor beforehand. Use winterfresh gum to mask the smell. It seems a bit degrading to use alcohol for school, but it's 10x better than having an attack during your presentation.


----------

